# Haunt clip art....



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know some good sites to get clip art and images for posters and tickets? Maybe for websites and MySpace?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I'd stay away from clip art. What is it your wanting to do? I may be able to help you out.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Different haunt images like you'd use on a website homepage. And pics you could put on your posters, preferably black and white on those....


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

My company used to use Dreamstime stock art that was pretty cheap ($4 or less per image). They have some decent photo and illustration on there, available high resolution, and it's yours to customize how you want once you purchase the image.

http://www.dreamstime.com/


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, thats some good info FG!!!!!! Thanks for that link!!!!


----------

